# Happy Thanksgiving



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving. Ours is blessed this year as we moved our son, DIL and grandson from the east coast back to Kansas. We are spending our first Thanksgiving with our grandson who is 7 and we will be blessed to spend our first Christmas with him.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank Ya Bernie.. Life is Good !!!!! 

a Happy Thanksgiving to you and the rest of the Router Forums community....

Bill


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like you have a truck load to be thankful for ole buddy. Hope your's is as great as mine so far.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

'Well Toto, it looks like we're not in Kansas anymore"

Happy Thanksgiving to you Bernie, and to everyone!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes Bob it is wonderful. I have much to be thankful for. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone on the router forums.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

We spent yesterday with my son and his wife with her family, it was a great time, family is where it is at for sure.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving, Bernie. Ours was 6 weeks ago (Canadian Thanksgiving,) and three of the kids came home. The fourth lives 5,000km away. I love Thanksgiving as it's like Christmas but without all the pressure.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes it Roger and I love it to especially now that we can spend it with the kids and grandkids.


----------

